# Adding additional hydraulic line for snow blade



## egoureiux (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm new to TractorForum and have a question about adding a hydraulic line. I have an IH 234 compact tractor with a front end loader. I want to add a snow blade with hydraulic side-to-side valves. Since I only have 2 hydraulic valves/controllers, I assume I'll need to add an additional control valve or switch out to a 3 spool controller. I'm unable to determine the GPM flow rate of my hydraulics.

Does anybody know the flow rate for the 234?
Would it be better to add a 3rd hydraulic control valve or switch out to a new 3 spool control valve? 

Any suggestions would be appreciated, since I have not done any hydraulic work before.


----------



## bensjamming (Oct 25, 2015)

Following. Looking to do this as well. Still doing some thinking about it yet.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Considering the size tractor, I doubt it has more than a 5 or 6 GPM pump. Possibly even less. Most aftermarket valves are rated at either 10 or 20 GPM, with some larger units going 30 or more. I have seen some listed at 7. This would certainly be adequate in your case. 
Some(actually many) prefer to add electric over hydraulic diverter valves for this purpose, but personally I don't. They just create future problems down the road. Just my opinion. 
Actually adding a "factory third remote" would be asking a lot, since the parts are most likely not available. 
What do you have at present? Two factory remotes or a power beyond type system with a separate valve on the loader.


----------



## egoureiux (Aug 19, 2014)

This post is 1 year old. I ended up purchasing a 3 valve control and running the hoses from there. Only one valve will work at a time, but it works


----------

